
Save Internet Privacy - aloukissas
https://www.saveinternetprivacy.org/
======
rbritton
This site is going to hurt its interaction rate by doing this:

    
    
        By filling out this form you agree to receive occasional emails from one or more sponsor organization. You may of course unsubscribe at any time.

~~~
henriquez
They should list the name of the group, Fight for the Future directly.

For whatever it’s worth, Fight for the Future does a great job on tech policy
(arguably up there with EFF) and it’s worth being subscribed to their emails.

My understanding from recent conversations I’ve had with people involved in
civil rights advocacy groups is that FFTF was instrumental in making it
politically necessary for the House to back away from the PATRIOT Act / FISA
renewal. A lot of people are surprised at how well they played this.

~~~
fossuser
Sure - but I hate this kind of tag-along email subscription when I'm trying to
do something else.

ActBlue is a terrible offender for this - I can't easily donate to a campaign
without getting emails from them for a long time even if I make sure to
uncheck whatever boxes they show me.

Even worse they clearly give my email to others because I started getting more
campaign emails from other unrelated candidates.

There's also some irony in doing this on a site about saving internet privacy.

------
korethr
I just had a thought. It would probably be counter-productive, and just serve
to get one in trouble, but it amuses me nonetheless.

If there were still opporutnity for people to testify in front of the house on
this issue, get the browsing history of Pelosi, and all the various other
representatives trying to block reform or supporting the naked bill. Then,
pick out the most salacious bits, and start reading them off. Then point out
you were able to do because a warrant is not necessary to get a hold of a
person's browsing history. Maybe personally thank Pelosi for the opportunity
to share her private secrets with the whole House and the wider American
public.

Like I said, such would probably get one in trouble, and probably be counter-
productive in the backlash it would invariably cause. But I would happily
donate to the legal defense fund of someone who exploited the consequences of
bad policy to embarrass that policy's backers.

~~~
jaybeeayyy
Nice try, Snowden.

------
Nextgrid
This website about internet privacy includes a tracker from Twitter...

------
brenden2
This sort of stuff is going to fall on deaf ears. So long as there's tons of
money to be made, things won't change. Many of the elected officials are also
shareholders in these tech companies, and they (like everyone else) want their
stocks to go up so they can have a juicy deluxe retirement.

IMO the only way to level the playing field is for everyone to go to war with
these companies by installing adblockers, pi-hole, and whatever else. Don't
use websites that don't respect privacy.

I don't think the government is going to save us, not unless something changes
drastically. Taxing or regulating ad companies would be a good start, but it
probably won't happen because tech makes up such a significant portion of the
S&P500 these days.

~~~
drapred7
GDPR and CCPA are just the beginning. Regulation will absolutely play a role
in the fight for internet privacy. I sympathize with the libertarian instinct,
but the only way to acheive what you want is to raise awareness of the problem
and build a new consensus of how things should work. Once you've done that
there's not much difference between everyone agreeing to use duck duck go and
agreeing to laws that make Google's tracking impossible.

The ad blocking arms race is not one a few hackers will win against a multi-
trillion dollar industry. The easiest way to organize people to fight back is
through the democratic process, but it is still a ton of work.

~~~
brenden2
I wouldn't underestimate the power of grassroots movements. Telling your
friends and family to install uBlock Origin and use Firefox instead of Chrome
can work, because it worked before to usurp IE during the IE glory days.

~~~
drapred7
Using firefox doesn't address the fundamental problems of current internet
business models and permissive web standards.

Chrome doesn't lock you in to google services. It shapes web standards to
advance google's interests and protect it from standards that would interfere
with its revenue stream. As Firefox must implement the Chrome spec, it's just
along for the ride.

~~~
brenden2
Google has previously tried to neuter uBlock Origin, and they will probably do
it again. Using Firefox is a good way to remove the power Google has over the
web.

------
thanksforfish
More direct contact info: [https://www.usa.gov/elected-
officials/](https://www.usa.gov/elected-officials/)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
What are the chances that the Wyden-Daines amendment makes it into the
conference committee negotiated bill?

~~~
Simulacra
Zero. They can try but conferences are closed to the public, and McConnell is
in control.

------
yepthatsreality
Sounds like there may be room for browsers that encrypt browsing history data
to make an appearance.

------
seph-reed
You know what really fixes oppression? Asking politely for them to stop. /s

Sorry if I'm being a pessimist, but these changes require force. We need to
start talking about what we can do to _force_ change, not just ask for it.

It doesn't have to be grossly violent or anything, but I'm tired of leaving
things up to the discernment of those who obviously lack it.

~~~
drapred7
The left and right need new parties uncorrupted by business, imperialist and
foreign interests.

~~~
godelski
Along with this I would push hard for a new voting system, such as STAR, so
that when we're fed up with the mainstream parties that we can vote a third
party without wasting our vote. You can push for it at your local level too.

------
Simulacra
Oh god is this another Berin Szoka flase flag operation?

------
squirrelwarrior
most important thing for folks to do right now is call their reps and tell
them to oppose Pelosi attempt to ram this thru using conference committee
202-930-8115

